# Septic Tanks



## berryb (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone outside a city have a proper septic tank with lateral lines?? Or just a hole in the ground with main sewage line running to it?? And if you put one in did you DIY or a contractor?? did you need a permit to do it?? going to be doing some upgrades but, want to see what everyone in the province uses..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Septic tank*

Hi barry... we have a homemade septic tank its heavy duty constructed of concrete we used to have troubles with it when I still used toilet paper, lol, if that's the case then it has to be cleaned or shoveled out, not fun for the brother in-law he used to do this, sure would like to see him down in there again, I won't feel sorry for him anymore.

Building this, it should be a well-known and easy to construct, I don't recall what it looks like inside or when the concrete covers are pulled they have thick steel handles built-in, if you do suffer from flooding like me, if you build it a couple of feet over the highest water line it should be good to go.

Also no harsh chemicals used for cleaning in the toilet it should work fine my only problem has been flooding, if the lower half of the house is flooded it won't flush and I can smell the toilet ingredients in the water ... not fun.

The rest of the house drains or spills out into a concrete constructed narrow open ditch that spills into a larger hole it sometimes fills with dirt so I have to shovel that out every now and then.

My neighbors have no septic tank so the wash, toilet and everything else drifts across the road and then into the concrete drainage we had constructed, keeps their stuff out of our house and yard the road has not been developed yet with a drainage system.

After years of using the taboo or hand-held water cup for the backside, I installed a water device that shoots or sprays water on your back side, turn switch on the side of the toilet, lol, works like a charm they run about 2000 Peso's.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Hi barry... we have a homemade septic tank its heavy duty constructed of concrete we used to have troubles with it when I still used toilet paper, lol, if that's the case then it has to be cleaned or shoveled out, not fun for the brother in-law he used to do this, sure would like to see him down in there again, I won't feel sorry for him anymore.
> 
> Building this, it should be a well-known and easy to construct, I don't recall what it looks like inside or when the concrete covers are pulled they have thick steel handles built-in, if you do suffer from flooding like me, if you build it a couple of feet over the highest water line it should be good to go.
> 
> ...


A proper septic tank should consist of two chambers. The raw sewage and gray water flows into the first chamber where the solids sink to the bottom and begin the digestion process. The liquids flow on into the second chamber and from there would flow out into a " drain field" (the latteral lines spoken of). A proper drain field requires a fairly sizeable chunk of ground area. Most housing lots do not have the required land area so this "run off" is typically shunted off via drainage ditches or pipes to wherever. As this liquid gasnt been treated, its not healthy to be in contact with. Our subdivision is surrounded by sygar cane plantation and our septic outflow connects to underground drainage lines, that also collect surface water via drain openings from the streets, that carry it all off and into the adjacent farmland. The development I first rented in simply had open ditches that presumably emptied (if conditions wet enough) into a stream. There are businesses here with the pump equiped tank trucks for cleaning out the sludge build up (as in the states). I have no idea what the service costs here.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

For sure -- dont let that brother in law of yours in there again. From what you said before, he'd be apt to add a pound or two of brewers yeast in it before finishing the job for you. 
Then just sit back and watch the fun! Hahaha :eyebrows:!!!


----------



## berryb (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks,, I do have a home made one as you mentioned.. looking for more modern or American..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

the only one I know of my friend in mindanao had done and it consisted of concrete tank with bottom of sand or clay,,actually forget. It was to filter ,,,,no leech beds there and it was up to the code there.


----------

